

Show HN: Pivotal Tweaker - muan
http://muan.co/2013/02/13/pivotal-tweaker/

======
petenixey
Disclaimer - I'm completely and utterly impartial as Mu-An works with us but
Pivotal Tweaker (or Mu-Tweaker as we refer to it internally) rocks.

Pivotal was hard to scale as we ramped up stories because we couldn't get an
idea of the state of play for any individual developer (i.e. how many stories
are in icebox / backlog / current).

Pivotal-Tweaker lets you just see the stories for a particular person and see
how their workload is distributed. Which is really useful. Thank you Mu-An :)

~~~
robheaton
I can confirm that Mu-Tweaker really brings the thunder.

------
heatonjb
great plugin, thanks guys.

